# Sight issue



## MN_Condor (Dec 28, 2019)

When I purchased my bow, the guy at the shop helped me get the top pin sighted in at 20 yards. My shots seemed to be pretty well dialed at that range with the sight, although I am completely new to archery, so they weren't perfect shots by any means. Now I have set up a 10 yard range at home, and my shots are pretty consistently hitting 1-3" to the left. My question is, is this a problem with my shooting form, the sight needing adjustment to the right, or just the fact that my top pin is sighted in at 20 yards? If it is the sight, is it worth adjusting the pin to 10 yards?


----------



## Bowfit10 (Dec 6, 2019)

Shot shouldn’t be that far off to the left. Check to make sure everything is tight. Make sure you’re not torquing the bow. I know it sounds like simple stuff, but sometimes it’s the little things we don’t think about.


----------



## MN_Condor (Dec 28, 2019)

What do you mean by torquing the bow? And I'll double check to see if everything is tight.


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Torquing the bow is having too tight a grip on the bow typically .

Know this though ....if adjusting the sight to correct for better point of impact with the arrow then you follow the shot ..meaning if you hit to the left then move the sight left , if hitting low then move the sight down ...so on & so forth . 

If adjusting the rest to correct for a better point of contact left & right its the opposite if left move right , if hitting right move the rest to the left ... adjustments to the rest are extreamy small typically 1/32" ish at a time .

Google walk back Modified French tuning and watch some videos  remember to keep it simple in the beginning as there's lots to learn that can be overwhelming !
Just keep it simple my friend 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

MN_Condor said:


> When I purchased my bow, the guy at the shop helped me get the top pin sighted in at 20 yards. My shots seemed to be pretty well dialed at that range with the sight, although I am completely new to archery, so they weren't perfect shots by any means. Now I have set up a 10 yard range at home, and my shots are pretty consistently hitting 1-3" to the left. My question is, is this a problem with my shooting form, the sight needing adjustment to the right, or just the fact that my top pin is sighted in at 20 yards? If it is the sight, is it worth adjusting the pin to 10 yards?


Post a form photo...dead level arrow, have the camera far away enough that we can see the ground, your shoes, and all of you and all of the bow.
Good guess, would be how you hold the bow...bow hand grip technique. Should look like this.





This is not optional, not up to individual preference. This is basic bow hand grip technique, and works for 99% of the humans on the planet..unless you have surgically repaired wrists. Then, that is a special case.



Yes, you need to rotate your knuckles to 45 degrees. Yes, that means your pointer finger knuckle will rise above the arrow shelf. Yes, you need to keep your thumb level. Yes, you need to point your thumb where you want the arrow to fly.

Why so picky? We are all different. Yes, and no. You have five fingers. You have a thumb muscle (thenar emminence). You have a wrist, and a forearm and an upper arm. So, keep the entire bow arm parallel to the arrow. If you have a massive bend in the elbow, dump the elbow bend. Rotating the knuckles to 45 degrees gets MORE of the thumb muscle off the grip. Relax the thumb muscle. Relax the wrist. The sideways misses is usually due to bad bow hand grip technique...for newbies.


----------



## MN_Condor (Dec 28, 2019)

Just noticed I had more replies in this thread. I posted another thread about a form check, I'll have to retake some pictures because I didn't include my feet, and the camera might be a hair low. That's about what my grip looks like now I think. It's hard to tell without seeing it from the front though.


----------

